# TIVO HD remote ..



## renkablue (Sep 16, 2007)

I am a newbie with an HD tv set -and its remote has the .(dot) whereby you can manually enter the digital channel. I have a new TIVO HD and the remote that came with this does not have this capability. Will TIVO provide a remote since eventually all the channels will be digital?


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Press the button next to slow .... looks like an arrow and vertical line. That is the dash button.

Example: 13 + (arrow and vertical line button) = 13-1

So, your current remote already does it. Check it out and let me know.



renkablue said:


> I am a newbie with an HD tv set -and its remote has the .(dot) whereby you can manually enter the digital channel. I have a new TIVO HD and the remote that came with this does not have this capability. Will TIVO provide a remote since eventually all the channels will be digital?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

magnus said:


> Press the button next to slow .... looks like an arrow and vertical line. That is the dash button.
> 
> Example: 13 + (arrow and vertical line button) = 13-1
> 
> So, your current remote already does it. Check it out and let me know.


Works. Nice to know.

Thanks.


----------

